# Convoy c8+ or m21a?



## c.n.still07 (Sep 2, 2019)

I have an S2 and an m1 and I like these lights for the money. My only problem is a lot of time you have to interpret the characteristics because there isn't much description. Looking at something with a little more throw this time. What would you recommend?

US $21.04 | Black Convoy C8+ with XPL HI LED,copper DTP board and ar-coated inside,new firmware

US $22.42 | Convoy M21A with luminus sst40 ,copper DTP board and ar-coated inside, Temperature protection management, up to 2300lm


----------



## archimedes (Sep 3, 2019)

Hello and welcome to CPF

Your post above has been approved, in lightly edited form. The commercial links were removed, however, and we appreciate your understanding.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 4, 2019)

I've got the older M1, M2, C8, S2 and a few S2+ jobbies with one being a modded triple.

They're inexpensive enough to try them all!

I don't know the M21, but the C8 pattern is a classic and everybody should own one, IMO. A little too big to EDC, but enough reach to see some things at a distance without lugging around a monster light.

Chris


----------



## QMT93 (Sep 11, 2019)

I have the C8+ XPL HI. It feels good in the hand, but can be cumbersome as an EDC if you don't have a place to keep it for easy access. 18650 battery, brightness drops over time.

I don't have the M21A, but as far as I read, it runs on 21700. That battery should give you more run time.

If you want a 1x21700 thrower, the L21A, the 21700 single-cell version of the L2, should be on your list. Bigger head than the C8+, but should throw better, and run longer.

Hope this helps. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------

